#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Το δάσος που μεγαλώνει μέσα σε μια οικοδομή

## Xάρης

"Κατακόρυφο" δάσος στο Μιλάνο:

----------

